# 1984 Turbo 300zx issues..



## 84_50thanniversary (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok basically, My 300zx turbo, sputers alot off the line and requires you put your foot to the floor to get it to more than inch sometimes when sittin in traffic or a light. Now if it has not run all night, in the morning when im off to work it will run like a dream! But when im on break or off work it has the sputtering problem and acts like its being flooded. This leads me to believe, that it could it be a fuel to o2 mixture issue? like an O2 sensor or some sort of sensor be bad so that it is flooding it out. It will have a rough idle if it has ran for a bit aswell. Please help me out I Love my lil Datsun!


----------

